# Communicate when you have no cellular coverage?



## RandolfG (May 11, 2017)

My name is Randolf. I represent a team of engineers who happen to be outdoor lovers and used to work in Motorola, Honeywell, and the aerospace industry. Dangerous situations we each experienced in the wilderness brought us together, and we came to realize that there is a serious need for better off-grind communication.

Walkie-talkies are what we commonly use when there is no cell coverage. However they have no GPS. In case of an emergency, we cannot find the exact location. Satellite communication, such as DeLorme inReach, seems ideal, except that they are quite expensive, and further charge usage fees. Besides, both options are pretty heavy and bulky that we have to make a painful trade-off between safety and portability.

We feel extremely astonishing that we have to trust our lives to some technologies of half a century ago like walkie-talkie and satellite communication, while nowadays' technology can do far better.

We have invented Sonnet. The device is like a 2-way radio that communicates with each other through long-range radio frequency. It combines satellite communication' functionality with walkies-talkies' affordability, in addition to being more portable. *Without relying on cell towers, Sonnet powers up to 10km communication to: *
- send text, image data, and files;
- share and track GPS locations;
- extend internet connectivity from a base to the world outside;
- create an off-grind communication network

Sonnet prototype:

















When there is no coverage, Sonnet allows us to always communicate with each other no matter how harsh the conditions are. This can literally save our lives in case of an emergency. Multimedia and GPS can also improve our communication accuracy, and take group coordination to the next level.

We will sell Sonnet at *$89 per pair.* Far cheaper than Satellite communication devices and it is one time purchase for the hardware.

We would be very grateful for any feedback you guys might have!

Randolf
sonnetlabs.com


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

So its a portable radio modem? Whats the transfer rate? I looked into setting up a radio modem for data transfer from trail cameras to a base station but it was sooooooo sloooooowwwwwww. Probably ok for small Text messages.


-DallanC


----------



## RandolfG (May 11, 2017)

DallanC said:


> So its a portable radio modem? Whats the transfer rate? I looked into setting up a radio modem for data transfer from trail cameras to a base station but it was sooooooo sloooooowwwwwww. Probably ok for small Text messages.
> 
> -DallanC


We are looking at 40k/second so if the sizes of the pics are not too big, Sonnet will work pretty well for this purpose.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Interesting. Definately something I would look hard at. When do you anticipate sales to begin?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

So it works in the HF frequency band? How many devices can be networked? Is it user programmable? -----SS


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

You have my interest piqued. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Video showing use?


----------



## RandolfG (May 11, 2017)

stillhunterman said:


> Interesting. Definately something I would look hard at. When do you anticipate sales to begin?


Early next week.


----------



## RandolfG (May 11, 2017)

gdog said:


> Video showing use?


We are editing it right now. Will release it early next week when we begin to sell.


----------



## RandolfG (May 11, 2017)

Springville Shooter said:


> So it works in the HF frequency band? How many devices can be networked? Is it user programmable? -----SS


So it works in the HF frequency band? 
- Yes.

How many devices can be networked?
-Our relay function support max 16 'jumps'. This is to say this network can be ever-growing that whenever a new device is less than 10km distant from the closest device of an existing network, this new device becomes part of this network.You can pretty much have as many as you want.

Is it user programmable?
- Sonnet won't be programmable at the very beginning as we will be busy dealing with other stuffs. But we DO plan to make it user programmable and allow users all over the world to make use of it the way they want, and even make money from the software/app they create on Sonnet.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

36 hour run time per website. What is the battery configuration in regards to recharging/replacement? Use is based on pairing with a smartphone correct?


----------



## RandolfG (May 11, 2017)

gdog said:


> 36 hour run time per website. What is the battery configuration in regards to recharging/replacement? Use is based on pairing with a smartphone correct?


We use built-in battery just like most cellphones today. And recharging Sonnet is pretty much the same to recharging a cellphone. At the meanwhile, we have an power-saving mode which allows Sonnet to last for more than 3 days.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

This is interesting, I will be taking a good long hard look at these when they come out.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

This looks very interesting. To clarify though, these are just for file transfers correct? Things like text messages, pictures, sound bytes, etc. Or can you actually use them with your phone for real time audio communication?

The other questions I have are about the 40kb/s transfer rate.

Is that an ideal transfer rate or an actual tested rate?

Does that rate degrade with distance, obstructions, weather, etc.?

Since these network together, does that rate degrade with more people trying to transfer data through one device? For example in the picture below, if A wants to send data to D, and at the same time B wants to send a huge picture file to E, does C become a bottle neck for the transfers?










Sorry if these questions are super ignorant, I just don't know how this stuff works.


----------



## RandolfG (May 11, 2017)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> This is interesting, I will be taking a good long hard look at these when they come out.


Thanks! Good long hard look would be much appreciated.
We have email registration on our website just to let you know.


----------



## RandolfG (May 11, 2017)

willfish4food said:


> This looks very interesting. To clarify though, these are just for file transfers correct? Things like text messages, pictures, sound bytes, etc. Or can you actually use them with your phone for real time audio communication?
> 
> The other questions I have are about the 40kb/s transfer rate.
> 
> ...


To clarify though, these are just for file transfers correct? Things like text messages, pictures, sound bytes, etc. Or can you actually use them with your phone for real time audio communication?
- We actually have already proven the theoretical possibility of having real time audio communication as well, which however requires some more complicated and advanced hardware. Our plan is to make it our next generation.

Is that an ideal transfer rate or an actual tested rate? Does that rate degrade with distance, obstructions, weather, etc.? 
- I m afraid it is the theoretical rate so far. But from a technical perspective it should not be very different from the actual tested one as the factors are pretty fixed. Distance and obstructions should not impact the rate so much, but the weather will do, in the form of interrupting the signal itself.
Sorry that I cannot give you more details by now!

Since these network together, does that rate degrade with more people trying to transfer data through one device? For example in the picture below, if A wants to send data to D, and at the same time B wants to send a huge picture file to E, does C become a bottle neck for the transfers?
- In most cases, no. As the data size of each transmission, or them all combined, won't be that significant.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

RandolfG said:


> So it works in the HF frequency band?
> - Yes.
> 
> How many devices can be networked?
> ...


It is 30 miles from my house to where I like to camp. No cell service. I could purchase 3 of these devices, place one at the top of the mountain between camp and home, network them together, and relay packets of data from camp to home?

I've done this exact thing with HF licensed radios and a Terminal Node Controller.....obviously much more bulky than this device.....and expensive.-----SS


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

So how compatible or what would it take to make your devise work with current GPS dog tracking systems? I run Garmin Alphas and love the system which basically uses a radio signal to transfer GPS location data to a hand held receiver. But I'm always fighting against the loss of signal if the dogs I'm tracking drop into a deep canyon or put a ridge between us. I don't understand all the technology that makes them work, but I foresee a huge market potential for any devise that can extend their useful range.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Walking a fine line between feedback and direct advertising, don't want to be the spoiler here but---


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

It sounds like this product isn't even properly tested and market ready if I am reading between the lines correctly


----------



## RandolfG (May 11, 2017)

LostLouisianian said:


> It sounds like this product isn't even properly tested and market ready if I am reading between the lines correctly


A video showing Sonnet being used will be released next week when we formally launch.


----------



## RandolfG (May 11, 2017)

Kevin D said:


> So how compatible or what would it take to make your devise work with current GPS dog tracking systems? I run Garmin Alphas and love the system which basically uses a radio signal to transfer GPS location data to a hand held receiver. But I'm always fighting against the loss of signal if the dogs I'm tracking drop into a deep canyon or put a ridge between us. I don't understand all the technology that makes them work, but I foresee a huge market potential for any devise that can extend their useful range.


Sonnet exactly works with the current GPS system, and it will work as usual in a deep canyon or over a ridge. 
Thanks for your good wish!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

RandolfG said:


> A video showing Sonnet being used will be released next week when we formally launch.


Is that an ideal transfer rate or an actual tested rate? Does that rate degrade with distance, obstructions, weather, etc.? 
- I m afraid it is the theoretical rate so far. But from a technical perspective it should not be very different from the actual tested one as the factors are pretty fixed. Distance and obstructions should not impact the rate so much, but the weather will do, in the form of interrupting the signal itself.
Sorry that I cannot give you more details by now!

= Untested per your own admission


----------



## RandolfG (May 11, 2017)

LostLouisianian said:


> Is that an ideal transfer rate or an actual tested rate? Does that rate degrade with distance, obstructions, weather, etc.?
> - I m afraid it is the theoretical rate so far. But from a technical perspective it should not be very different from the actual tested one as the factors are pretty fixed. Distance and obstructions should not impact the rate so much, but the weather will do, in the form of interrupting the signal itself.
> Sorry that I cannot give you more details by now!
> 
> = Untested per your own admission


I admitted that we haven't got a chance to test the max speed so far. 
But we have completed working prototypes which have been pretty much occupied by journalists meet-ups. As I said, a video will be released next week.


----------

